# First BFP ever! / Maca Success Story



## butterbaby

I have been monitoring my cycles for about 10 months and we've been actively TTC for about 5 months. I always had a short luteal phase of only 6-8 days and was thinking I was going to need medical assistance to get pregnant. I took vitex for about 7 months to try to lengthen my LP but saw no real difference. After some research I heard that maca root can also help lengthen your LP so I dropped vitex and started maca this month. Although this month was not the best timing for getting pregnant (going to Las Vegas in a few weeks, Mom will be away the month I'm due) I took a casual approach to TTC and definitely was less focused on it.

While away with my mom on a trip last week she told me she had a strong feeling that this was the month I'd get pregnant and even sent me out to buy HPTs. I held off on taking it cause I wanted DH to be the first to find out. I've never had a luteal phase long enough to test so when I tested at 12 DPO I honestly wasn't expecting a positive, I just figured the maca was working to lengthen my cycle. Well I was wrong, the test was clearly positive! 

It didn't feel real so yesterday I picked up a digital and took it and another FRER, and it looks like it's for sure! I just pray now that it sticks :)
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v96/andrea863/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-06/20150602_090433.jpg


----------



## MeganS0326

Congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations xx


----------



## Hb.x

Congratulations!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats! :yipee:


----------



## ashleyg

Wow congratulations!

How did you start taking the maca root? Do they sell that in a pill form..? lol


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## charliekay

Congratulations xx


----------



## butterbaby

ashleyg said:


> Wow congratulations!
> 
> How did you start taking the maca root? Do they sell that in a pill form..? lol

Some people take it as a powder and mix it into stuff but I bought capsules of 'gelatinized maca' (easier on the stomach apparently) and took 1500-3000 mg daily (depending on if I remembered to take it a second time in the day). Also let DH take 750-1500 mg daily as it can help sperm motility and libido. 


Thanks for all the congrats!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :D


----------



## Celesteical

Congratulations!!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations! :flower:


----------

